# toshiba a135-2326: driver need



## Gorvinik (Feb 10, 2008)

hello. after 1 week I give up.
I kill Vista and setup Xp pro sp2. Found almost everything. 
3 things need. 
-?- other devices
-?-SM Bus Controller /PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_82\3&13C0B0C5&0&A0

-?-Unknown device /ACPI\PNP0C32\1

-?-Unknown device /ACPI\PNP0C32\2

for 1:M Bus Controller [Unknown]
Chip: ATI Technologies
Detail
Chip Vender
ATI Technologies
Device
SM Bus Controller
OEM Vender
Toshiba America Information Systems
 PnpID
VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_FF001179&REV_82
OEM Device from Toshiba America Information Systems

for 2: i have know idea. but the worst is that my toshiba can't sleep. 
i think these are hotkeys and power.
Who know where can be these utils for Xp?


----------



## Gorvinik (Feb 10, 2008)

1 Ati O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
2 Direct Application Launch Button
3 Direct Memory acces conroller
found here toshiba.-.a135-s2276.xp.drivers.rar

but I stell have problem with sleep!!!


----------



## l2ed (May 6, 2008)

since i have the same laptop mind helping me find all the drivers to downgrade to xp?


----------

